# issue with xscreensaver-gnome and xscreensave-gnome-hacks



## lopezi (Jul 3, 2013)

I've been using the PKGNG pkg utility to perform all of my install and updates. For whatever reason, there seems to be a conflict between xscreensaver-gnome and xscreensaver-gnome-hacks. Originally xscreensaver-gnome-hacks was on my system and pkg would try to load xscreensaver-gnome and would complain about conflicts with xscreensaver-gnome-hacks. So I force deleted xscreensaver-gnome-hacks and loaded xscreensaver-gnome. After that pkg would complain about conflicts when it tried to load xscreensaver-gnome-hacks. It's almost as if pkg cannot differentiate which package is loaded and not refer to the other when it's trying to update all the packages on the system.

Is there a way for me to tell it to ignore one or the other when performing upgrade?


----------



## lopezi (Jul 14, 2013)

Is there any other information I can share/post that would help in troubleshooting the issue?


----------



## Chris_H (Jul 15, 2013)

Greetings,

I can't speak to PKGNG directly, except to say that it is possible to discover what it thinks depends on what. But I _can_ say that your dependency list is clearly not satisfied correctly. Forcing deletion _isn't_ the answer. The best solution is to better know your port maintenance tool(s), before choosing them. </lecture>

However. As long as you have already _forcefully_ removed xscreensaver-gnome-hacks, you might just as well do the same to xscreensaver-gnome. You'll receive the same errors generated from the +REQUIRED_BY. But as you've already declared, you're not concerned about meeting the port's dependency list.

Personally, I'd _strongly_ recommend the use of portmaster(8) to manage your ports. It is extremely easy to understand, and requires no other tools, than what your system already provides.

Anyway, after you have _forcefully_ removed xscreensaver-gnome. You _should_ be able to `cd /usr/ports/x11/gnome-screensaver` and perform

```
make clean
make
make install && make clean
```
But I would _highly_ recommend doing

```
cd /usr/ports/ports-mgmt/portmaster
make clean
make
make install && make clean
```
then

```
portmaster --check-depends
```
_before_ attempting to reinstall gnome-screensaver, or gnome-screensaver-hacks. Because portmaster(8) will let you know what discrepancies exist in your installed ports base.

HTH, and sorry for the lecture. 

--chris


----------

